# 2.7t random cylinder misfire



## j0sh866 (Apr 5, 2010)

The technical forum seems dead so I thought I'd try here. My car is throwing a p0300 "random misfire" code. Plugs look fine. One time it threw a "cylinder 5 misfire" code so I swapped that coil with one from my dad's b5 s4 and still had the random misfire. So what should I check next? The car is running really rough. Thanks.


----------



## demented_irony (Apr 25, 2007)

Try swapping the ICMs. they're located under the plastic cover that's above the air cleaner. Each has two connectors, swap them around and see if the misfire changes to a different cylinder.


----------

